# Good rep for a "young dramatic baritone"?



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

I am asking because I am a young baritone (23) and have been out of practice for a few years, but I'd like to get back into classical singing, specifically learning opera roles (once I've taken 6-12 months to re-establish technique of course). naturally, my point is not that I want to rush into classifying my voice (maturing into a bass-baritone, dramatic baritone, Verdi baritone or an unusually large, dark lyric baritone wouldn't be that much of a stretch), but until I'm old enough to know for sure (since dramatic voices mature later) can anyone recommend any roles which are ideal for a weightier young baritone voice? the only role which comes to mind immediately is Don Giovanni. 
PS: if it helps at all, my secondo passaggio is at Eb4 (which is most correlated with dramatic baritone)


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

What about Tonio in _Pagliacci_?


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> What about Tonio in _Pagliacci_?


I would think Silvio in _Pagliacci_ would be more appropriate for someone the OP's age.

Valentin in _Faust_ would be another good one, I believe -- an important role but not too long. Also, maybe you could work on Ford in _Falstaff_ but restrict yourself to the duet with Falstaff so that you don't have to sing the aria, which sounds pretty strenuous.

And of course, there's always Germont.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Bellinilover said:


> I would think Silvio in _Pagliacci_ would be more appropriate for someone the OP's age.
> 
> Valentin in _Faust_ would be another good one, I believe -- an important role but not too long. Also, maybe you could work on Ford in _Falstaff_ but restrict yourself to the duet with Falstaff so that you don't have to sing the aria, which sounds pretty strenuous.
> 
> And of course, there's always Germont.


Actually, I tend to agree except that he DID say "dramatic baritone".


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Bellinilover said:


> I would think Silvio in _Pagliacci_ would be more appropriate for someone the OP's age.


I'll pass on that one. Silvio is basically a tenor without high notes


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> Actually, I tend to agree except that he DID say "dramatic baritone".


Yeah, it's hard to know how young a person should start singing the heavier stuff. It's actually probably fine as long as he doesn't try to sing it with full orchestral accompaniment.


----------



## Retired (Feb 15, 2015)

It is easy to whack out Renato in the rehearsal room...to go through the last week of rehearsals with the technical on Monday, the piano dress on Tuesday, the orchestra dress on Wed and to open on Friday....that tells you what you are ready to sing.

I would suggest you learn to "manage" your voice and technique with more lyric roles first. Something along the order of the Count from Nozze would be a good start...if Hotter and London could start there, you are in good company. Escamillo would be another possibility. The Puccini baritone roles are a good stepping stone...start with Marcello and work towards Michele...leave Scarpia alone for now. Remember that no one is going to hire you for a role that you are not ready for dramatically as well.


----------

